# print sharing with Ubuntu 11.04



## peterfirth

I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and now can't print from my Windows XP laptop. I can't connect to the print server or even add that printer again. The printer is shared and published on the Unbuntu computer. Any Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## srangelov

Hello, I've just run upon this issue, too. I managed to fixed it:
1. In your browser open http://localhost:631
2. Click on Add Printer
2.1. Add your printer (mine wasn't there), although after adding my primary printer, the second one appear by itself (I have two printers).
2.2. Make sure to enter the same name as it was before - this way you will not need to update the other PC settings.
2.3. Check the Share printer before saving.
3. Test printing from the other PC.
Best,
Sotir


----------

